# [JAVA] Savoir si une touche est enfoncée à un instant t



## SuperCed (3 Juin 2005)

Je voudrais juste tester si une certaine touche du clavier est enfoncée à un instant t. 

Je ne souhaite pas gérer des événement, mais seulement savoir si, par exemple, à cet instant, la touche "c" est enfoncée ou non. 

Existe-il un moyen de tester ça? 

Deuxième question qui pourrait faire l'objet d'un autre topic : peut-on replacer la souris ou on veut à l'écran? 

Peut-on également tester si le bouton droit ou gauche de la souris est enfoncé à un instant t? 

Merci.


----------



## GrandGibus (5 Juin 2005)

Pour la gestion de la souris, peut-être la classe java.awt.Robot pourra faire ce que tu veux. 


Quant aux touches clavier, sans partie graphique (swing, awt...) cela me semble assez compromis .


----------



## BeNBiBiFoKe (5 Juin 2005)

Pour le clavier =>

http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.3/docs/api/java/awt/event/KeyListener.html

Pour la souris je ne sais pas, mais quel est l'interet de faire ça ?


----------



## molgow (5 Juin 2005)

BeNBiBiFoKe, SuperCed cherchait un moyen de savoir si une touche était pressée sans utiliser les événements. Donc j'imagine pouvoir tester à n'importe quel instant si tel ou tel touche est pressée.

J'ai beau réfléchir mais je vois pas moyen de faire ça...


----------



## BeNBiBiFoKe (5 Juin 2005)

OUais bah je vois pas alors, y a pas moyen de foutre un KeyListener sur la frame  ?

C'est pas très académique mais bon ...   

Le problème de Ced, c'est qu'il veut gérer les évènements sans les utiliser, alors que les Class ont été implémentées pour ça....Donc je suis d'accord avec vous, je crois pas que y a moyen. C'est comme vouloir jouer tennis sans raquette (ouais je sais c'est nul la comparaison, c'est l'effet RG  :rateau: )


----------



## SuperCed (6 Juin 2005)

Bon, j'ai pas trouvé de solution pour mon test de touche donc j'ai fait une classe qui intercepte les keyPressed et les keyRealease et mets des flags à 0 ou 1. Il ya une méthode qui renvoie les flags à un instant t. Toutes les méthodes sont protégées des accès concurrents grâce à des synchronized.

Sinon, je vais regarder du coté de la classe Robot, merci.


----------

